# Building a hospital or nursery Tank.



## Emphino (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about being prepared for the worst. Better to be safe then sorry. 
So i was wondering are there any requirement for these tanks? or are they just set up the same as all Fresh water tanks, just addjusted to the specific need on the the fish you wish to care for. 
Any and all information would be appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

many keep hosp/quarintine tanks bare glass.Plants are good as always , but cleanliness is upgraded with lack of substrate and good filter.All debris is clearly visable in bare bottom tanks.I raise all my fry(through grow cycles till adult{and traded}), and keep breeding fish in plant only tanks.Easier clean means cleaner.Breeders don't usually use substrates unless required for sensitive or diffacult{wild} ,or scatterers whose eggs need to "hidden"in rocks/gravel.


----------

